# pigeon found outside in zCold ~ anything more I can do?



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
Today there was a pigeon huddled against a fence and walls of bricks... Cold little body, puffed feathers, eyes closed. I brought the lil' one inside and have been warming him/her. I have managed to get some 'warm' water in via syringe. I don't notice any signs of 'illness' = clean mouth. Limbs too seem okay. After a while there was a fairly strong flapping and leg pushing in what appeared to be an attempt to get away. Eyes have (now) opened and close again to rest. Clearly concious, breathing seems normal. Weight seems light... S/he has gone to the bathroom since I started giving water = liquid, white and brown. < Doesn't smell. Other than warmth, I'm thinking s/he is in need of nutrition. I should know more as this one warms up. I'm just wondering if there is anything else I should be doing other than getting the body temperature up and getting fluids in.
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please read this link.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/b...e-providing-heat-to-orphaned-birds-13666.html


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Take and post a picture--let's have a look.

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
Thank you for the links... I'd actually read them prior to posting 
Here are two photo's. The first is earlier in the day. Since then, I have been holding s/he ever so close / wrapped in blanket etc... and providing heat. The second photo is taken is the bed for the evening... winter...
Pidgey ~ I do still have Enrofloxyn. I don't know if that is something for future needs... Just tossing it out there. 
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Probably wouldn't be a bad idea. See if you can get a real heat lamp on the bird pretty close. If, after awhile, you see that the feathers aren't fluffed out anymore then you'll know you scored some real points.

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Morning Update:
Last night I held the lil' one for some time with a 'rice heat pack', scarf, and got more water in via syringe... 
Before (literally) tucking s/he in for bed I'd left water and a mix of seed (safflower and sunflower chips). 
This morning s/he was up at the food and water. Currently pecking away. Water level looks a bit lower than I recall. Grunted at me... Feathers are still lifted. Moving about on its own...
I have added an extra light in the area for heat.
I'll plan to begin the Enrofloxyn today. 
Thank you!
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Afternoon Update:
S/he all the seed I left out this morning, water level is lower... S/he found the light (extra heat source) and is resting close... Eyes open and aware that I am here / carefully watching what I do... Feathers are still fluffed, however this appears less than earlier. Poops are liquid white / bright green. < = new to me.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for taking care of this needy bird and your update.

It does sound like the bird is feeling a little better.

Can you put a drop of apple cider vinegar (organic, preferable) in the birds water bowl? That will create a more acidic environment which will allow good bacteria to grow and may help with the poop.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Poop pic?

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes ~ I'll get some apple cider vinegar (and yes organic = no problemo)
and
here's the poopic. I apologize that it's on brown newspaper. It's what came in the latest (free) delivery...
The white 'hard' spots are safflower seeds that weren't eaten. They will soon be in the trash.
Thank you...
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, we'll see soon enough what they change into after the food that he ate today makes it through. At least the whites aren't themselves completely green.

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

I see... okay.
When it comes to the apple cider vinegar and the enrofloxyn: should I give one or the other? or is it okay to mix both into one special beverage?
Thank you!
~ 4zp.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I read something yesterday that said that the acid in the vinegar actually enhances the enrofloxyn. Wish I could remember where I read it. But I'm sure of what it said.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Some oral drugs absorb more quickly with slight acidity. Of course, some drugs are also broken down by the low pH (acidity) in the stomach, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was reading about Enrofloxyn. I didn't realize that some oral drugs absorb more quickly with slight acidity. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you...!
Evening Update: Still a bit puffed... / However, on occasion there is a wing stretch. Still hanging close to the light (heat)... S/he has been standing more often than earlier today... Eyes are open... < This is ever so exciting (to me) as they were closed for hours yesterday...
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Morning Update: After I posted last evening there was a fair bit of preening. Not much to report this morning... Granted s/he appears to be resting and I don't want to disturb any more than I have.
S/he did again find the 'nest' bed... = standing on the edge... also, = further from the extra heat source. Feathers are less puffed than yesterday.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like you've got a heartbeat...

Pidgey


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe all the little one needs is rest, warm, and nourishment.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Afternoon Update: Looking better = better poo... less fluffed... eating, and drinking... ah...
"Rest, warmth, and nourishment" it is... = Tucked in until the freezing rain and winter pass... 
Thank you!!! We'll be here at the HollyHotel with the rest of the injured gang enjoying special winter beverages.
Cheers...
~ 4zp.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Doing a good job there,4zp.

Considering how outdoor hardy they usually are, pigeons do seem to like their comfort.

Most that I've had inside eventually claim the bed for their afternoon naps - guess they figure if it's good enough for me, good enough for them 

John


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you...
I think its the maid service they appreciate most.
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry; maid service and massage... 
Doing well... For now we'll watch the snow fall and enjoy the view from the window...
Only 5 > 6 months until the outdoors are a possibility... 
Oh well... 
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've got a few inside myself. Picture?

Pidgey


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Great work 4Z!

Nothing beats snatching them away from the pit.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lucky pigeon, keep us updated throuh the long winter, release ought to be special in the spring, although the pigeon might not want to leave...


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

The camera is down ~ just not wanting to cooperate right now. The computer is also showing the power of having a mind of its own = on occassion refusing to show the letter 'a'. 
Onward... Currently the HollyHotel is full (aka the bookshelf of yesteryear). When I say full... I mean a home built for three, became a home for four.  = a bit crowded. They can all spread and wing and flap... I just like it when they have a bit more space...
So, yesterday I cleaned up and brought in PlaCida's 'summer' home from zsecretgarden ~ It was in the garage for a bit... So that is now in here too.
Hopefully everyone outside will be healthy until Spring. Such sweet little guys. Some eating from hand as I walk across the yard.  and they've now learned that I bring water. They watch and wait at the bird bath for the warm goodness. Sipping as I melt the ice. I am so very lucky! 
and I'm not sure that this one will want to leave. We shall see... 
Have a great one!.
~ 4zp.


----------

